# Projects



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Latest effort -Building a new bed*

One of the main projects which I've done for literally everyone in my house, is to build their beds. They're not fancy, but they hold up the mattresses and I guess that makes them successful.

Recently my wife upgraded one of my son's mattress from a twin to a full size, going from a loft style (no box spring) to one with a Box spring in the process. This mean that his Old bed frame which was half of a bunk which he and his older brother split into two mini lofts is now out in my shop in pieces waiting for a new life as a tool stand or some other useful reincarnation.

To get his new bed up off of the floor I've started (should be finished later today) building his new bed. The budget was tight, but we needed this, so I went with dimensional lumber, which he says he'll stain and then we'll slap a coat of poly on it for good measure. I expect it will be installed by sometime next week.

The design evolved over the past few days, but essentially is a 4 post frame using 2×6's for the verticals and 2×10's for the rails. That was partly to keep the box spring hidden, but also to add strength. The rails will be bolted to the head and footboard assemblies, so it will come apart into 4 pieces for transport when we move in a couple of years.

Several friends over on Family Woodworking helped out with the design, including a lesson on how to use sketchup from Dave Richards over the phone one evening. I put mouse to desk and came up with this design. 









Of course I had to christen our new crossover vehicle as an official woodhauler…









it barely fit…









Adam helped move the wood out to the shop, and we got to work cutting the pieces. About an hour later (if that) we had them stacked up:








I always buy a couple of extra boards just in case… in this instance that was a good thing…

For christmas I received this dado stack set 









I put an auxiliary fence on my miter fence and went to work









Note to self, Pay atention to the layout lines!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Latest effort -Building a new bed*
> 
> One of the main projects which I've done for literally everyone in my house, is to build their beds. They're not fancy, but they hold up the mattresses and I guess that makes them successful.
> 
> ...


Nice start, Ned.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Latest effort -Building a new bed*
> 
> One of the main projects which I've done for literally everyone in my house, is to build their beds. They're not fancy, but they hold up the mattresses and I guess that makes them successful.
> 
> ...


good start look forward to more


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Latest effort -Building a new bed*
> 
> One of the main projects which I've done for literally everyone in my house, is to build their beds. They're not fancy, but they hold up the mattresses and I guess that makes them successful.
> 
> ...


ned :
good strategy ,
keep the family happy .
and they will encourage you to work in the shop !
have a wonderfull 4th .


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*New Bed assembly complete*










My wife updated our middle son's bed from a twin on a 'loft' to a double bed awhile back. My work schedule kept me from finishing the bed until now. (couple of months of him sleeping on the box spring and mattress on the floor)

Adam's a football player, and still growing… so I decided to build it hefty. The legs are 2×6's with 2×10's for the rails (2×6's glued and pocket screwed to them to hold the box spring).




























Now my wife and he get to put some finish on it (it was all sanded before assembly)

I'll make it a project when it is up and in use and Finished.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Bed assembly complete*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Ned


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Bed assembly complete*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great project.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Bed assembly complete*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, 
that thing was so big, that 'final' assembly had to be done outside!


----------



## Derrek (May 19, 2009)

NedB said:


> *New Bed assembly complete*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ned,

Looks good. Hope your son likes, it, and you can get it back inside! Too many times have I assembled something in a remote location, only to find out it can't pass through some doorway!! UGH!

Hope all is well, and kudos on another great project!


----------



## MauBow (Dec 18, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Bed assembly complete*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Ned!


----------



## bgriggs (Aug 5, 2009)

NedB said:


> *New Bed assembly complete*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see a local guy doing well.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Kitchen Island*

Buddy of mine gave me a chunk of bowling alley earlier this year. I was going to make Something out of it, and my wife asked if I would make a rolling kitchen island to replace our kitchen table.










It needed a little cleanup on the ends, and I lucked out, only barely nicking this nail with a router bit.










The plan is for it to be counter height:


























I decided to do a decorative treatment on the ends of the rails, somewhat 'greene and greene' influenced, but just out of pine, so not nearly as ornate as their work.

I'm going to have to wait a bit to get the locking casters for budget reasons… so I designed removable feet.




























I rounded over all edges of the pine legs with a 1/4" RO bit, and also put a 3/8" roundover on the top.



















I'm using a wipe on poly/BLO/Tung oil mixture from Rockler, the Sam Maloof forumula. 
It imparts a very amber tone, but the grain pops incredibly at the same time.

I need to pick up some 0000 steel wool and rub down the finish (plus sand off some pencil marks on one leg, then apply a couple more coats of poly on it before putting it into use in the kitchen.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Kitchen Island*
> 
> Buddy of mine gave me a chunk of bowling alley earlier this year. I was going to make Something out of it, and my wife asked if I would make a rolling kitchen island to replace our kitchen table.
> 
> ...


looks great , ned .

i bet the wife loves it ,
if not you can use it in the shop ,
as " workbench jr. " !


----------



## woodisit (Jul 11, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Kitchen Island*
> 
> Buddy of mine gave me a chunk of bowling alley earlier this year. I was going to make Something out of it, and my wife asked if I would make a rolling kitchen island to replace our kitchen table.
> 
> ...


Top looks great, I think I would question the finish is food safe?


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Kitchen Island*
> 
> Buddy of mine gave me a chunk of bowling alley earlier this year. I was going to make Something out of it, and my wife asked if I would make a rolling kitchen island to replace our kitchen table.
> 
> ...


David, 
Yeah, that's my 'new lathe stand'... Um, No. LOML helped me flip it over after I attatched the legs and she has claimed it as her own.

Wood, 
I'm in the 'all finishes are food safe' camp. So yes it will be food safe. However while that top may Look like one massive cutting board, we already have a couple of end grain boards, so that's just a Hefty countertop, knives should merely rest on it, not cut into it. 
I'm planning on at least two or three more coats of finish on it before I move it into the house, plus I have a few more things to make for it. There will be maple slats screwed down onto the rails on the bottom, and a cubby or two for baking trays, and the largest cutting board needs a new home as well.


----------



## Derrek (May 19, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Kitchen Island*
> 
> Buddy of mine gave me a chunk of bowling alley earlier this year. I was going to make Something out of it, and my wife asked if I would make a rolling kitchen island to replace our kitchen table.
> 
> ...


Ned,

Looks like a great design. I would have never thought an old bowling alley lane could end up in a kitchen and look good doing it. Great Job.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Kitchen Island*
> 
> Buddy of mine gave me a chunk of bowling alley earlier this year. I was going to make Something out of it, and my wife asked if I would make a rolling kitchen island to replace our kitchen table.
> 
> ...


Very nice, NedB:

It's going to be a great table when you get all the bells and whistles on it like you want.
I see by the Masonic emblem that you're a traveling man. Myself,also. I've visted the East about 3 times, but want to go again. Maybe soon. Best reguards, Rick. A.F.A.A.M.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Kitchen Island*
> 
> Buddy of mine gave me a chunk of bowling alley earlier this year. I was going to make Something out of it, and my wife asked if I would make a rolling kitchen island to replace our kitchen table.
> 
> ...


Derrek, 
Just a matter of nescessity and materials on hand. 
Bro Rick, 
Thanks, I hope to have it all completed by this weekend. I've got a major shop cleaning ahead of me and getting this out the door and in the house is a big step in the right direction.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Kitchen Island*
> 
> Buddy of mine gave me a chunk of bowling alley earlier this year. I was going to make Something out of it, and my wife asked if I would make a rolling kitchen island to replace our kitchen table.
> 
> ...


Update.
winter caught me, but the table is now a solid fixture in the kitchen. My wife and kids still show it off whenever they have guests.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Kitchen Island*
> 
> Buddy of mine gave me a chunk of bowling alley earlier this year. I was going to make Something out of it, and my wife asked if I would make a rolling kitchen island to replace our kitchen table.
> 
> ...


Beautiful kitchen island!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Bench top Router table: Done & Project posted*

Hi gang, 
Today I worked on building a router table for my shop. I eventually want to do a 'norm' style table, but for now I decided that a bench top unit will suffice. I only have 2.5 routers. A Porter Cable 690 VS, with one plunge and three fixed bases, a Ryobi 18v cordless, and the .5 is another Ryobi cordless unit which I suppose is more of a drywall saw.

Awhile back I built a Newfangled Bench from the Fine WW plans, and being a tall guy, I'm going to use that to hold up my router table. Most of what I'll be working on will be smaller pieces, so I'm going to avoid stooping over. That's something I read in 'woodworking with the router' years back.

I'm making my own version of the bench top router table from 'Router Magic' by Bill Hylton. It is roughly 16×20" for the top, with a base that is a 3 sided box 11" tall by about that same deep and 14" wide.

Since I know Ill be using it plugged in and secured here:









I made the base a bit different than the book; I used 1/2" ply with a 3/4" 'plug' screwed to the bottom. I didn't have enough 3/4 to make the wide base out of it, and the 1/2" will simply sit on the bench top.

The table is going to be a piece of countertop I have on hand, though not the one in this photo:









Here is the basic carcass:









I'm going to keep the hole for the bit fairly small, since I only have a smaller hp router. not going to be spinning any big bits, just roundovers and the like. It will have a simple "L" fence clamped to the table top.

7/31

glued up the counter top with some maple wings on it today:









didn't get much more than that done, I did a quick round-over with an 1/8" bit in my trim router just to ease the edges.

Then just before I closed up shop for the night, I pulled a couple of 3/4 maple boards down and mocked up a simple L fence, along with a feather board from Rockler I've had in a drawer.










I'm going to let the glue cure overnight before I do more to the tabletop, Think I'm going to make a little adjustment to the carcass, so I can use a simple bolt hinge. Easy enough to do, pics tomorrow when I wrap it all up. Oh, I'm going to use simple clamps to hold the fence down to start, might go with an insert if I decide to get fancy later on. I just want it up and running tomorrow afternoon. 
I









oh, and just to prove that Murphy was an optomist, I found this tonight in the house…
Yep, the 'missing' router plate which had I known where it was, I might have done the router extension wing on my TS


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Bench top Router table: Done & Project posted*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Today I worked on building a router table for my shop. I eventually want to do a 'norm' style table, but for now I decided that a bench top unit will suffice. I only have 2.5 routers. A Porter Cable 690 VS, with one plunge and three fixed bases, a Ryobi 18v cordless, and the .5 is another Ryobi cordless unit which I suppose is more of a drywall saw.
> ...


Nice project!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Bench top Router table: Done & Project posted*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Today I worked on building a router table for my shop. I eventually want to do a 'norm' style table, but for now I decided that a bench top unit will suffice. I only have 2.5 routers. A Porter Cable 690 VS, with one plunge and three fixed bases, a Ryobi 18v cordless, and the .5 is another Ryobi cordless unit which I suppose is more of a drywall saw.
> ...


Thanks CJ! I updated things a bit tonight, but just more in progress photos.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Bench top Router table: Done & Project posted*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Today I worked on building a router table for my shop. I eventually want to do a 'norm' style table, but for now I decided that a bench top unit will suffice. I only have 2.5 routers. A Porter Cable 690 VS, with one plunge and three fixed bases, a Ryobi 18v cordless, and the .5 is another Ryobi cordless unit which I suppose is more of a drywall saw.
> ...


Wha?
Cordless routers?


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Bench top Router table: Done & Project posted*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Today I worked on building a router table for my shop. I eventually want to do a 'norm' style table, but for now I decided that a bench top unit will suffice. I only have 2.5 routers. A Porter Cable 690 VS, with one plunge and three fixed bases, a Ryobi 18v cordless, and the .5 is another Ryobi cordless unit which I suppose is more of a drywall saw.
> ...


X yep, they're light duty as all get out, but I'm only ever going to use a roundover bit or at most a 1/4" straight bit in them. 
http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/18v_oneplus/router_rotary#/overview


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Bench top Router table: Done & Project posted*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Today I worked on building a router table for my shop. I eventually want to do a 'norm' style table, but for now I decided that a bench top unit will suffice. I only have 2.5 routers. A Porter Cable 690 VS, with one plunge and three fixed bases, a Ryobi 18v cordless, and the .5 is another Ryobi cordless unit which I suppose is more of a drywall saw.
> ...


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Lathe land updates*

Don't know if you spotted this yesterday, but I 'finished' my wolverine clone and mounted it to the wall next to my lathe.









today I decided to throw together a tool rack:


















quick, efficient and budget friendly (the PVC was $4)

cut the pipe on the miter saw, at 22.5° so that shavings can be cleared out easily. the shelf was a left over leg from a bench I don't have room for.

Drilled pilot holes on the Drill press and that made putting the pipes up very easy. Leveled the shelf off, then leveled the bar that the pipes mount to above it as well. 
Eventually I plan on turning the lathe 90° to the wall so I won't be reaching across the lathe to get tools.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Lathe land updates*
> 
> Don't know if you spotted this yesterday, but I 'finished' my wolverine clone and mounted it to the wall next to my lathe.
> 
> ...


Neat idea!


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Lathe land updates*
> 
> Don't know if you spotted this yesterday, but I 'finished' my wolverine clone and mounted it to the wall next to my lathe.
> 
> ...


yes cool idea ned!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*small boxes WIP*




























creativity sparks creativity of a different sort.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *small boxes WIP*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*New Cross-cut Sled W.I.P.*

Hi gang, long time no post…

I've been in and out of the shop lately, this week I've been working on another batch of cutting boards. THe last time I made boards back at the end of August, I found that on some of my boards, my cross cut sled was building in an uneven cut (out of square) when I was trimming for the flip/glue stage of the boards.

My old sled was built about 8 years ago, and I"m sure the fence can be adjusted. I didn't glue it down, just screwed it on. HOwever it is built to do panel cuts on up to 24" deep workpieces. That's all fine and dandy, but I've been working on much smaller pieces of late, and that honking big sled while stable and wonderful as a support isn't getting any lighter to lug around the shop.

I have 6 'blanks' in process…:









and so I dug into the plywood and lumber stash… and borrowing one of the two runners from the old sled, I made this:








It is 18" deep by 22.25" wide, 3/4 borg birch plywood with maple fences.










Those photos were just before I made the center cut. I'm in process of doing the 5 cut square method for the rear fence. It was a bit cold out there tonight, so I shut things down 'early' and tomorrow I'll move the fence. My calculations using the method William Ng has graciously shared here on LJ plus on youtube show that I have to move the fence .243" back which sounds like a lot, but hey, I want square cuts, so… gotta do it. I'll post more photos tomorrow.

Once I get that moved, I'll add a trap box to the back of the rear fence where the blade protrudes at the end of the cut. I'll also drill a hole somewhere in the field so that I can hang the sled up when it isn't in use. I May also inset some T-track on the rear fence so I can add hold downs and a stop block etc.. Depends on how ambitious I feel (and if I can easily lay hands on the t-track. now that I think of it, I believe I will definitely add the t-track, but that I'll simply screw it on to the face, and add a strip of maple to the top edge, giving me a more substantial handle to push the sled with.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *New Cross-cut Sled W.I.P.*
> 
> Hi gang, long time no post…
> 
> ...


with a smaller sled
you will be much improved
those big ones are good for cab parts

but the smaller ones are a snap to use
and make woodworking fun again


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Cross-cut Sled W.I.P.*
> 
> Hi gang, long time no post…
> 
> ...


David, 
that is indeed the idea… more fun in the shop is always a good thing. More precision and less waste are admirable goals as well.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Cross-cut Sled W.I.P.*
> 
> Hi gang, long time no post…
> 
> ...


Ned, I thought you use a big sled on a table saw.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Cross-cut Sled W.I.P.*
> 
> Hi gang, long time no post…
> 
> ...


CJ, 
I still have that monster, this is Much lighter, and more importantly the fence is square to the blade, the other one isn't anymore.

I'm not quite 'finished' with it, still have to put the t-track and trap box on the back of the rear fence. but I managed to get it squared up today.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*end grain boards... lots of them*

I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…









that's freshly after a single wiped on coat of mineral oil. I'll give them all another session of sanding, then at least two more coats of oil before storing them til we need them.









three small boards all from the same 'blank'. Woods throughout are maple, walnut and cherry unless otherwise specified.










two similar boards with slightly different treatment of the edges.









one largish board.. about 12×24x 3/4"









this board and the one following are again from a single 'blank' this one had the pieces grouped in sets of 4, instead of the usual wood whisperer alternate flip which I've been using.










this one was with the usual flip and glue up…

and finally…

my first 'super simple' single board board. Simply planed to thickness, cut into strips, put up on end and glued back together. Thanks to bubba1772 for posting his recent boards using similar technique.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


you are a real machine with this ned

looking great !

since you are on a roll
go for a bakers dozen lol


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


David, currently in my living room there are 24 cutting boards, either in 'glued up' and waiting overnight for planing, oiled as you see there, or completed (you can just see two from my 'last' batch on the right of the collection shot)

My goal is 40 by the end of the weekend.

and if you count just the ones in the main section of the table.. there is exactly a baker's dozen there.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


my mistake ned
(i just woke from a nap)

what i meant is 113 
rather than the even 100

i had seen bubbas post
but was not sure how he did some of that
(i must have missed the part about flipping)

now i get it


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Well I'm sure I'll have at least that many eventually… considering I have it 'down to a science'...

I'm trying 'new' techniques as well… check back wednesday for a semi 'random' board for example.

well I call it flipping… in the case of that one walnut board, I didn't alternate ends, just turned them up on end, except for one of them also got rotated 180°.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Looks good, Ned!

The 1st picture front & center as well as the Last picture, look like it's all setup for a few fish! LOL

COOL boards…

They will sell…

Merry Christmas &
Happy New Year


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Geeze… I see boards like these and I feel like such a novice


----------



## bubba1772 (Feb 19, 2012)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Good stuff! Now make a "super simple" with the crown of the grain opposing. That makes for a neat effect. Such an easy project and still so cool!


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


That is a huge number of boards. Are you using a thickness/drum sander, or freehanding it? I really like the look of these boards and may have to copy a few.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Great work, I don't doubt you'll have any problems selling them.

Good luck


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Those are some awesome boards! Love the look.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Joe L. Thanks!

JoeinTN, these are SO simple to make, I use the wood whisperer method… glue up some boards, plane to thickness, cross cut into strips, on most of them I alternated the strips (except the two I mentioned) and then planed them to thickness again (yes, end grain planing…), rounded over the edges on Most of them (two got just a 1/8 round over), sanded to 220 and then mineral oil.

Bubba, I almost did that on this one, but I had an odd number of strips.

Bob, see above. I don't have a sander, those are planed down using my DW734, then I hit them with the Random Orbital.

David, thanks for looking, I sure hope they sell!

Monte, thanks! I'm trying to make a variety of styles and sizes, since you never know what folks will want to buy.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Great looking boards. What will craft show purchasers be willing to pay for them?


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


kajun, that's the real question isn't it? We'll have to see. I'm planning on a decent price per board foot, but in the end it is negotiable.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Beautiful cutting board, Ned.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...











latest batch of 4








all cherry








all butternut








maple and walnut








another maple, walnut and cherry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Ned,

How did you get that Butternut board to come out like that?

A bunch of Bookmatched sections with plenty of Sap wood glued together?


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Joe, 
simplicity itself… exactly… simply a pieced of butternut with sapwood, rip into strips, flip up to end grain, alternate orientation for looks, glue back together… then plane to smooth etc… one coat of mineral oil.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


OK, that piece of Butternut really is unique (like a complete tree trunk) with lots of sapwood?

... would be nice to see a piece of the raw Butternut… to see what it looked like in the beginning… got any left? LOL

Thank you.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Joe, 
I Think I have one big stick of butternut left… however, it is at the Bottom of a 2.5' high pile of boards, stored above my chopsaw station… at about 8' off the floor. When I pull it down, I'll let you know


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


LOL… no rush… was curious… no biggy…

Pretty stuff!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Joe you're in luck, I found another butternut short… with enough cup that if I held it carefully it would almost hold soup… I'll snap a shot of it later before I rip it in half, my experience with butternut though is that it really starts to 'show up' only after being planed down… until then it's really rough and stringy looking.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...





















here you go, Joe!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *end grain boards... lots of them*
> 
> I'm gearing up for the LOML and son to hit the craft show market in the spring. (my job conflicts, and they're better salespeople). She wants at least 100 boards of various sizes on hand… here's the latest batch. Not quite 'done' so I'm not posting a 'project' of them…
> 
> ...


Ned,

Thank you… awesome wood!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*

Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.









butternut for joe









That board had some serious cupping going on



















cherry boards, pretty darned rough…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*
> 
> Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.
> 
> ...


Amazing!

Thank you Ned…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*
> 
> Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.
> 
> ...


not a problem Joe, I 'lost' a lot of thickness getting rid of a major cup, but it will just mean I'll add some walnut to the mix and make it a feature!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*
> 
> Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.
> 
> ...












3 board glue up










4 board cherry glue up

and last:










the butternut is out in the shop ,it got a little 'thin' (just over 1/2"), think I'm going to use it for a box instead of a cutting board.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*
> 
> Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.
> 
> ...


Have fund, Ned.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*
> 
> Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.
> 
> ...


I'm Trying to CJ! Believe you me, I'm Trying!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*
> 
> Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.
> 
> ...


Looks like you try to do as I do… they gotta be symetrical in laying out the colors and grain. My wife says "Just lay them out and glue the darn things already!" 
Nope, cant do that! I spend way to long trying to make them look "pleasing to the eye" with flip-flopping the boards end to end and switching up the color arrangements… LOL

Oh yeah, be sure to share pic's of the finished boards. (insert applauding smiley face here)


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*
> 
> Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.
> 
> ...


Joe, 
Would you believe I try Not to do all that much symmetry? I like the stairstep effect that relatively random widths turn out. On that last board the walnut strips were from the same board, but the cherry just inboard from them were different.

I did try one time to get things to line up, but I'm more 'random' than that evidently. lol

I'll keep you posted, should have finished boards by tomorrow evening if all goes according to plan.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*
> 
> Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.
> 
> ...


‎'ran out' of rough lumber today… (at floor level anyway)... so I broke out the ladder and went up to the 10' level for some more wood. Breaking it down should take me the rest of the afternoon. photos later today.

found an unexpected bonus… thought I only had maple & cherry up in the rafters… turns out I had a very pretty piece of sapwood walnut… so the next batch will be mostly maple and walnut, with just a few cherry strips for color.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *several cherry and one butternut/walnut cutting board Start*
> 
> Joe Lyddon asked if I had another piece of butternut, and I found that i did… so I decided to take it through from rough lumber to a cutting board, and since I had the jointer out, I took some cherry along for the ride.
> 
> ...











pulled those down from my upper wood rack… maple to the left ,couple of narrow cherry boards in the middle, and two walnut on the right. 
I cut up all but the really funky wide maple one on the left (that will be another day's project altogether) into this:









just for you Joe









I standardized everything to 24" except for just a couple of boards where it would have left me with much too short of cut-offs.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Making a new set of adirondack chairs*

My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.

The lumber is both 'fresh' from the lumber yard, and more importantly still 'wet' with pressure treatment, plus I left it leaning against the shop door and it got rained on pretty heavily the past two days, which means lots of moist sawdust out in the shop. Good thing I recently t-9'd my table saw. as soon as I get them assembled I am going to put them out in the yard to dry out for a week or two, then I will haul them back in the shop and prime and then paint them a nice deep forest green. Photos once I get back out there tomorrow or tuesday of the current mess in the shop.

After I get them done, I really need to do the small shop shuffle and reorganize things a LOT… so I can be more efficient in the upcoming weeks when I'm making cutting boards. Thanks for checking in!

P.S. 
I would recommend the plans as pretty easy to follow. I chose not to build the footrest (though it seemed pretty slick in the article). THese are different than the classic New Yankee style ones, and I used 5/4 PT instead of cedar, as I intend to paint mine before summer is here. I'm seriously considering making a table to go with the chairs. Have to see what I can come up with to make that happen.

Update:

Despite nearly a record Low last night, and the weather being cool and damp today, I finished rounding over the remaining parts for the chairs. I'm letting my fingers warm up a bit, then I'm going back out to the shop and start assembly on the chairs.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Making a new set of adirondack chairs*
> 
> My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're going on a great adventure…
... I'm looking forward to seeing where it goes & how it comes out…'

Enjoy the journey…

Thank you…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Making a new set of adirondack chairs*
> 
> My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Making a new set of adirondack chairs*
> 
> My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.
> 
> ...


_"My wife hinted strongly "_

We all know what *THAT *means.

Translation… "Get crackin' buddy!" LOL


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Making a new set of adirondack chairs*
> 
> My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.
> 
> ...


Joe ,
ongoing journey, I'm just thankful that I have the shop to use, and I've gotten enough information over the years to be fairly effective out there.

Thanks CJ!

Joein10, 
Oh yeah… she doesn't say that too often, so when she does I listen.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Making a new set of adirondack chairs*
> 
> My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.
> 
> ...


Despite it being nasty out yesterday… and not a whole lot better today… I've managed to finish cutting all of the parts… with the minor point of needing to round over all of the back slats (perhaps ten minutes of router work). I even managed to 'customize' the center two slats by putting a 'tree' cut-out into them.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Making a new set of adirondack chairs*
> 
> My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.
> 
> ...


well I got one of the chairs assembled… for the moment. I want to tear the back slats off and put on some wider ones… however it is comfortable as it sits.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Making a new set of adirondack chairs*
> 
> My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.
> 
> ...


looks great ned …when my wife starts hinting at me i play Dumb!!!lol


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Making a new set of adirondack chairs*
> 
> My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.
> 
> ...


Nice job… I like the little tree design, nice touch


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Making a new set of adirondack chairs*
> 
> My wife hinted strongly the other day that a new set of adirondack chairs would be a nice addition to the back yard. Wood has a set of pretty easy plans in their most recent issue, so I picked up some 5/4 PT pine and have spent the weekend cutting all of the parts to size and then rounding over all of the parts that will get handled. In this case, that's a pretty significant pile of pine, about 50-60 parts for the pair of chairs. I Might have enough wood for another chair, but honestly I need to get to making cutting boards, so even if I have enough, I'm probably not going to tool back up and make another one right away.
> 
> ...


Ned, that chair looks great!

How many more are you going to make?

... just one more, for a pair?

Looks like the Back Slats go Straight across… if you could modify the bottom horiz. back slat, to be curved, you could get those Back Slats with a slight curve that might be more comfortable than straight across… (?)

You're having FUN!

Thank you for posting.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Boards galore- thoughts on production run quantities of work*



















There are the strips for the latest two end grain boards I've been working on. Craft show season is upon us again, and my wife and I are tooling up for a big push now that the weather is nice enough that I can get out in the shop without frostbite setting in.

I've been cranking out a bunch of smaller boards, plus a few of what I consider average size… roughly 10×12x1.25" or so…

I've done 'enough' simple boards now that it has become very easy to do. I recently brought a friend in to the shop and taught him about how to make a Wood Whisperer style glue, plane, flip etc… end grain board. Naturally enough that triggered a re-assessment of the process. I had to 'think' about the steps involved in order to explain them to him. I'm sure he got a lot out of the lessons, and we had a good couple of saturday afternoons together.

Partly because of the big push, but also because of the mentor role, I've been reworking how I make the boards. I've streamlined many of the steps, and refocused on how to do them safely and efficiently. I hope that I've managed to share the 'right' way to do them with my buddy. I know I've improved how I do things out in the shop.

I've got 'enough' stock on hand at the moment that once I wrap the current batch of boards, I want to shift into making a few other things… setting up my wolverine under my grinder and trying my hand at turning, finishing the router table I have sitting in pieces under one of my benches, that sort of thing. 
I know one other thing that will happen, I've got a bucket full of scraps and cut offs, so I'll be trimming them down a bit, and then making some more scrap or cheese sized boards: here's an example (still needs to be oiled, but it should pop once I get that put on)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Boards galore- thoughts on production run quantities of work*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good, bud. 
Good luck at the Arts and Craps shows


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Boards galore- thoughts on production run quantities of work*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe! My wife does better on the sales end, I'm mostly in the shop and helping with set up.


----------



## drcal (May 1, 2014)

NedB said:


> *Boards galore- thoughts on production run quantities of work*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very cool look!!!


----------

